
RCE Vuln in FingerTec Biometric Access Control Devices - daave
https://digital-panther.com/2016/01/fingertec-rce
======
fang06554
Didn't expect to find this posted here! I did the writeup, so if anyone has
any questions I'd be glad to answer them.

~~~
chei0aiV
The website appears to be down.

